# Denbies Duels elimination hill climb 2014



## natc (2 Apr 2014)

Denbies Duels is back for 2014 on Sunday 5th October. This is an elimination hillclimb event held at the spectacular Denbies Vineyard near Dorking in the Surrey Hills. Two riders compete on the hill at the same time...in the first round it is all about setting the fastest time you can...a number of the fastest riders then go through to the pure knock out stages...a mixture of TT, Hill Climbing, tactical riding and sprinting...a great event to ride...or watch!
http://denbiesduels.webplus.net/index.html


----------



## natc (22 Jul 2014)

Website sorted...
...entry form available to print here.

http://denbiesduels.webplus.net/


----------



## natc (10 Oct 2014)

http://denbiesduels.webplus.net/


----------

